
Things to Use Instead of JWT - kevinburke
https://kev.inburke.com/kevin/things-to-use-instead-of-jwt/?hn
======
kevinburke
I wrote this because I kept reading “don’t use JWT” and getting pushback with
“so what should we use instead?” Hopefully now I can point to this.

I hope the idea of “single purpose single implementation JWT library” catches
on more widely. It would really be much better as just HMAC-SHA256.

